# Early Goose Season



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

What's the final result of the new legislation regarding NR participation in early goose season? Is it state wide or are certain counties remaining closed to NR's? Any word yet on proposed dates and limits?


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

HB 1264- Nonresidents can now hunt statewide. $50 and does not count against 14 days. Also costs residents $5 now. I feel it's just a matter of time before NR can hunt the entire regular season too.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

PLEASE tell me that is not set in stone! Leave it to G&F to be on the ball to set dates f'or NR's but in past years can't even set a date until hours before early season opener for us residents. I've had enough of the piss poor decisions from G&F these last couple years.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

It is set in stone. Scary part is that it passed the house 92-0 and the senate 46-0. I don't think you can blame Game and Fish too much, it's not their call. When farmers in ND want something like this it's usually a shoe-in to pass.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

From what I understand many areas are just not getting any or enough pressure from just local hunters. My reccomendation is still for NRs to stay away from the high profile areas. There are a lot of untouched areas. They don't always hold a ton of birds but often enough for good hunting. It just takes a little more work to find them.

The other issue is many residents simple won't hunt the early season because of heat, bugs etc. so G&F is recruiting hunters where they can.............


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

slough said:


> It is set in stone. Scary part is that it passed the house 92-0 and the senate 46-0. I don't think you can blame Game and Fish too much, it's not their call. When farmers in ND want something like this it's usually a shoe-in to pass.


Why are you blaming the GNF?The unanimous decision by our legislature was the cause of this happening.


----------



## kdcustomcalls (Feb 26, 2009)

sounds perfect :beer:


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

KEN W said:


> slough said:
> 
> 
> > It is set in stone. Scary part is that it passed the house 92-0 and the senate 46-0. I don't think you can blame Game and Fish too much, it's not their call. When farmers in ND want something like this it's usually a shoe-in to pass.
> ...


I think you need to re-read my post. I said it's not their call (and thus am not blaming them). The legislature (or the feds) tells them what they can or cannot do for the most part.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Oops.....hit the wrong quote button.Meant for goosehunternd.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I hunt the early season. Most years it is in the area of Gackle, Alfred, Kulm,Fredonia,or Streeter. You better get permission 2 weeks beforehand because if you dont you will not have a place to hunt. There is enough pressure to get the birds killed in a big way. Last summer(August is summer ) I was workingt in Turtle Lake ND, and was invited to hunt about 20 miles north of there. My buddy scouted, got permission and the hunt was set. Got there early, set deeks and soon we were weres surrounded by hunters. There are no areas where do you do not find pressure, maybe on the sewage lagoons of Fargo would be your best chance for light pressure. The numbers of resident canada geese are falling fast.
Good lord when will these farmers quit whinning


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks for the responses. We'll be there when season opens
I've already gotten invites to hunt from several farmers.


----------



## SOTA'N'KOTA (Sep 9, 2004)

From a guide's perspective from Rochester, MN, I have to tell you I am booked solid for ND early season. I used to dabble in it a bit but it was fairly hard because a lot of MN guys didn't want to burn a week of their duck hunting. With this change guys are lining up. I know of two guys who this decision prompted them to purchase a house in ND. With a week or couple weekends for early season, plus two weeks for fall waterfowl, spring snows, and even pheasants guys can now make 6-7 trips to ND and really justify buying a place of their own.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Old Hunter said:


> I hunt the early season. Most years it is in the area of Gackle, Alfred, Kulm,Fredonia,or Streeter. You better get permission 2 weeks beforehand because if you dont you will not have a place to hunt. There is enough pressure to get the birds killed in a big way. Last summer(August is summer ) I was workingt in Turtle Lake ND, and was invited to hunt about 20 miles north of there. My buddy scouted, got permission and the hunt was set. Got there early, set deeks and soon we were weres surrounded by hunters. There are no areas where do you do not find pressure, maybe on the sewage lagoons of Fargo would be your best chance for light pressure. The numbers of resident canada geese are falling fast.
> Good lord when will these farmers quit whinning


I respectfully disagree. On the couple of small lakes I hunted the most I ever encountered was 3 hunting parties besides myself, covering both lakes. Most weekdays I had the area all to myself. I also scouted some areas 60-100 miles west and also found geese but few hunters. My experince has been the further you are from high profile areas and bigger cities the less pressure you generally find.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

SOTA'N'KOTA said:


> From a guide's perspective from Rochester, MN, I have to tell you I am booked solid for ND early season. I used to dabble in it a bit but it was fairly hard because a lot of MN guys didn't want to burn a week of their duck hunting. With this change guys are lining up. I know of two guys who this decision prompted them to purchase a house in ND. With a week or couple weekends for early season, plus two weeks for fall waterfowl, spring snows, and even pheasants guys can now make 6-7 trips to ND and really justify buying a place of their own.


This is exactly what I anticipate happening more and more with the ongoing regulations relaxation.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

slough said:


> SOTA'N'KOTA said:
> 
> 
> > From a guide's perspective from Rochester, MN, I have to tell you I am booked solid for ND early season. I used to dabble in it a bit but it was fairly hard because a lot of MN guys didn't want to burn a week of their duck hunting. With this change guys are lining up. I know of two guys who this decision prompted them to purchase a house in ND. With a week or couple weekends for early season, plus two weeks for fall waterfowl, spring snows, and even pheasants guys can now make 6-7 trips to ND and really justify buying a place of their own.
> ...


This does suck BIG TIME!!!


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

I love everything about hunting and fishing EXCEPT guides! Ruin it for everyone.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

oldfireguy said:


> Thanks for the responses. We'll be there when season opens
> I've already gotten invites to hunt from several farmers.


Hope they have some fields harvested for you when you show up. Highly unlikely given our current very wet/cold spring. Last year, there were plenty of harvested grain fields by mid-August, which was a major anomaly. I bet fields aren't cleared until nearly the first week of September this year, which is fine by me.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

All the small grains and all of the corn is in, all that is left is beans and sunflowers, so yes there will be stuff harvested.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Neighbor has 8000 acres. Small part of that in wheat. He plans to hunt with us. Right now there are geese everywhere. 
When are season dates usually set? July?


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

SOTA'N'KOTA said:


> From a guide's perspective from Rochester, MN, I have to tell you I am booked solid for ND early season. I used to dabble in it a bit but it was fairly hard because a lot of MN guys didn't want to burn a week of their duck hunting. With this change guys are lining up. I know of two guys who this decision prompted them to purchase a house in ND. With a week or couple weekends for early season, plus two weeks for fall waterfowl, spring snows, and even pheasants guys can now make 6-7 trips to ND and really justify buying a place of their own.


The Nodak farmers will embrace the Rochester guides with open arms. Those guys really know how to kill geese. Population should drop off like a cliff.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

dakotashooter2 said:


> Old Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > I hunt the early season. Most years it is in the area of Gackle, Alfred, Kulm,Fredonia,or Streeter. You better get permission 2 weeks beforehand because if you dont you will not have a place to hunt. There is enough pressure to get the birds killed in a big way. Last summer(August is summer ) I was workingt in Turtle Lake ND, and was invited to hunt about 20 miles north of there. My buddy scouted, got permission and the hunt was set. Got there early, set deeks and soon we were weres surrounded by hunters. There are no areas where do you do not find pressure, maybe on the sewage lagoons of Fargo would be your best chance for light pressure. The numbers of resident canada geese are falling fast.
> ...


There is more hunting pressure in your area and west than you think, I hunted atleast 20 times close to your area and 2 small lakes. Did you see me? You never really do know who is out and about


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Nearly all of my layout hunting is on private, posted land. I've already got permission lined up from several owners for the 2013 season.Never used a guide. I'm sure they know how to get limits....but I like the adventure of doing it on our own.
Good luck to all of you. Hope you get into the birds


----------



## SOTA'N'KOTA (Sep 9, 2004)

Right now is the best time to be a guide in ND with the oil boom. There's all kinds of guys who are making tons of money, from Texas, Oklahoma, other parts of the country where guiding is prevalent, and these guys are bored out of their mind and don't have the time or space to even store gear. It's kind of hard to keep a goose spread when you're living in a man camp.

Oil guys are willing to pay way more than your typical client. These guys will blow $500 at a blackjack table in an hour and not bat an eye. They tip unbelievable.

The time to guide in ND is now. Business has never been better for a whole slew of reasons. The oil boom is one and the opening of the early season is another. Heck, not even ten years ago NR's couldn't even guide! The time is now guys...if you can't beat them join them!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Do guides still have to have a license in ND to guide? Or is it like MN where you can call yourself a guide?


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

ND is one of the hardest states to beable to "guide" in wich is actualy being a outfitter. You have to work for a outfitter for X amount of time before you can start your career in ND.


----------



## SOTA'N'KOTA (Sep 9, 2004)

Unfortunately in ND you have to be licensed to guide.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Unfortunately for ND there are guides. Can't wait for a drought!

MH


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

If your from Minnesota or Wisconson you do not need a lisense of any kind. You just say you are hunting with your buddies and stuff the money in your pocket.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

It started last year for me (most disgusting waterfowl season ever), and this year will about be the end of it for me, waterfowl hunting that is....

You boys have at her, enjoy the **** show!!!!! I will be far away from waterfowl country and as far away from people as I can with the bow in hand. 

My only regret is going to be my ****** off hunting dog!!


----------



## SOTA'N'KOTA (Sep 9, 2004)

H2OfowlND said:


> Unfortunately for ND there are guides. Can't wait for a drought!
> 
> MH


It's funny you say that because it's easier to guide in drought years. Less water=bigger roost concentrations=less land to lock up for field hunting.

I don't drag my clients into a slough. I'd much rather lease up an area around a state rest area/refuge during a drought year when the sloughs are all dried. Much better and easier hunting. You barely have to even scout.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Obviously you've never hunted in a real drought. I grew up hunting in the 80's and early 90's when you were lucky to even hunt waterfowl except for the snow geese migrating through. 
The raping of the land, brought to you by politicians and guides.

MH


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

SOTA'N'KOTA said:


> H2OfowlND said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately for ND there are guides. Can't wait for a drought!
> ...


And that's why no one wants guides around.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

SOTA'N'KOTA said:


> I don't drag my clients into a slough. I'd much rather lease up an area around a state rest area/refuge during a drought year when the sloughs are all dried. Much better and easier hunting. You barely have to even scout.


A class act, this one :wink:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Licensing a guide/outfitter actually protects both parties...........ND requires liability insurance and basic medical training. It also requires you have had a couple years experience hunting in ND.

While elsewhere an unlicensed guide may say he was just "hunting with your buddies" if someone gets hurt or legal issues come up the "guide" is going to get ratted out pretty fast and the buck will stop there. It adds to that guides liability if he is not licensed in any manner. An accident could end up being a criminal charge against the "unlicensed guide"

If I were going to pay a outfitter/guide I'd also want someone who has some investment in his business as he is going to be more likely to serve and work toward the satisfaction of his client. I feel the same about paying an access fee to hunt on land. If I'm going to pay a fee the owner better be making some type of investment into his habitat.


----------



## SOTA'N'KOTA (Sep 9, 2004)

H2OfowlND said:


> Obviously you've never hunted in a real drought. I grew up hunting in the 80's and early 90's when you were lucky to even hunt waterfowl except for the snow geese migrating through.
> The raping of the land, brought to you by politicians and guides.
> 
> MH


I remember shooting snows coming off of Stump back when it was the size of a creek. I'm looking forward to a drought. Birds are much easier to pattern when they're concentrated on one roost. Geese limits will be high and seasons long even if duck season is shortened and dropped to a limit of 3.

Times have changed. The next drought is going to make competition much worse, not the opposite like previous droughts did.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Sota.... Who do you work for or what is your guides operations name? You can shoot me a pm if you don't want to make it public.


----------



## SOTA'N'KOTA (Sep 9, 2004)

I like to goose hunt.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I guess peoples definition of pressure varies. When I started hunting, mid 70s to mid 80, The areas I am currently hunting probably had a couple hunters/groups per square mile where there was water. About every 3rd pothole you stopped at already had hunter/s at it. Generally you heard shooting all around you. Now that in same area, with the same amount of water the shooting is very minimal. The birds are still there but it is rare when you hear another hunter shoot and even then you can tell its from a couple miles away. The "pressure" in that area is nowhere near what it was in the 70s-80s. While I shy away from the DL area when I do go that direction I encounter more hunters but still not what I used to. Yet everyone cries about pressure. I get the feeling there are states in this country that would "die" to have our "pressure"................. And I know thats why some of them come here........ I've said it before... I'm not sure anyone under 30 knows what tough hunting in ND is. It was tougher back when I started hunting and even back then I thought it was pretty good..................


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Very good post Dakota. I agree 100%. Everyones opinion on "pressure'' is different.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

When people start taking down posted signs, or claim that the own the land when they clearly don't, that is too much pressure.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Didn't intend for the thread to go this direction....but it is interesting.
As a rural landowner in ND, what do you suppose would be the reaction of someone from Fargo or Bismarck if they came home from church some Sunday afternoon and found me using their backyard barbecue and swimming pool. "Well, it wasn't posted."


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

oldfireguy said:


> Didn't intend for the thread to go this direction....but it is interesting.
> As a rural landowner in ND, what do you suppose would be the reaction of someone from Fargo or Bismarck if they came home from church some Sunday afternoon and found me using their backyard barbecue and swimming pool. "Well, it wasn't posted."


I live in Bismarck and if I had a pool that was 3 miles from my house that I wasn't using I can't see how I'd have a problem with someone using it as long as they cleaned up after themselves.

Not sure how your analogy even really applies to this topic, but it has been used so many times over the years and it's just silly.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

I've purchased a tent for this season...


----------



## SOTA'N'KOTA (Sep 9, 2004)

oldfireguy said:


> As a rural landowner in ND, what do you suppose would be the reaction of someone from Fargo or Bismarck if they came home from church some Sunday afternoon and found me using their backyard barbecue and swimming pool. "Well, it wasn't posted."


It depends,

Are you accessing my private yard to utilize a publicly owned swimming pool and barbeque? When my pool gets dirty or too full of algae does the public fund cleaning it up? What if it's really dry one year and my pool dries out, does the public pay to subsidize my loss?

If the answer is yes, I'd probably be more generous than you'd think when it came to letting people use "my" pool and barbeque.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

The question was issued "tongue in cheek".....no one seriously expects to be playing in the back yard of "city folk". It made a couple of my farmer neighbors smile when I mentioned the possibility however.

Here's another one to think about.....
I've heard that next session of legislation will include a prohibition of any corporation purchasing or owning homes, or multi-unit housing. Can't take the risk of slums developing.

Any predictions on opening date for early goose season?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It used to open Sept 1.Then the Feds offered Aug.1.But our GNF decide on Aug 15th,no matter what day of the week that falls on.


----------



## snowgoosekilla1 (May 6, 2012)

Has anyone heard talk of no plugs for the ND early goose season?


----------



## mntwinsfan (Oct 8, 2010)

Good god what a mess. I am so glad to live in SD. The legislature has its head screwed on straight around here. Have fun to the north boys!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

SOTA'N'KOTA said:


> oldfireguy said:
> 
> 
> > As a rural landowner in ND, what do you suppose would be the reaction of someone from Fargo or Bismarck if they came home from church some Sunday afternoon and found me using their backyard barbecue and swimming pool. "Well, it wasn't posted."
> ...


So you think farmers get paid for everything regardless of what they do?


----------



## SOTA'N'KOTA (Sep 9, 2004)

Nope.


----------

